# Reifen zentrieren in SB, wo?



## Skeletor23 (23. Januar 2007)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich gut und zu angemessenem Preis meine Reifen in Saarbrücken zentrieren lassen kann!?

Dank im Voraus, Gruß Daniel


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Januar 2007)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich gut und zu angemessenem Preis meine Reifen in Saarbrücken zentrieren lassen kann!?
> 
> Dank im Voraus, Gruß Daniel



Reifen wird dir wohl niemand zentrieren, du meinst sich deine Laufräder. Lies mal den Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236234&highlight=zentrieren da wird dir geholfen.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (23. Januar 2007)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Reifen wird dir wohl niemand zentrieren, du meinst sich deine Laufräder. Lies mal den Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236234&highlight=zentrieren da wird dir geholfen.
> 
> Grüße.




ja, klar, die Laufräder natürlich 

danke!


----------



## Blackhawk88 (23. Januar 2007)

bei radsport kiel hab ich ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## agent_smith (24. Januar 2007)

der kiel wollte von mir mal 26 fürs zentrieren! 
der hauf in riegelsberg hats mir dann für 8 gemacht  

mfg timo


----------



## Blackhawk88 (24. Januar 2007)

hauf is natürlich sehr zu empfehlen, aber es wurde ja nach sb gefragt, wegen den preisen beim kiel kann ich nicht wirklich mitreden (da krieg ich meistens sonderkonditionen)


----------



## SFR (11. Februar 2007)

jojo...blacki....weißte noch beim kiehl??? mega zufrieden??? :-D

da waren die speichen nitmal richtig angezogen....schwach....da würd ich nix hinbringen!

hauf gehört auch zu sb....is ja riegelsberg


----------



## das_Bergwerk (13. Februar 2007)

hallo 
hab meine bis jetzt immer in Lebach bei Strässer Velosport richten lassen.
bin sehr zufrieden, gut und günstig.


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. Februar 2007)

Hi also ich würd se auchbei da Strässer bringen!der is sau gut ...und kommt nicht mit wucherpreisen!


----------



## DerTeufel (14. Februar 2007)

Ich fahr in der Regel zu Total Normal in St. Ingbert oder Kunibert Bock in St. Wendel, bezahlt hab ich jeweils nach Aufwand, aber nie mehr als 5 â¬. Beim Kuni gabs das ganze sogar einmal umsonst ("War ja fast nix mehr dran zu machen") - Okay, ich hatte 2 Wochen vorher auch nen neuen Helm und Schuhe dort gekauft.


----------



## chris84 (14. Februar 2007)

ich hab beim Sträßer noch nie was bezahlt fürs Zentrieren oder für Speichenwechsel (war bei mir ab und am mal nötig  )

gut, ich hab auch sämtliche LRS bei ihm gekauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (14. Februar 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> ich hab beim Sträßer noch nie was bezahlt fürs Zentrieren oder für Speichenwechsel (war bei mir ab und am mal nötig  )
> 
> gut, ich hab auch sämtliche LRS bei ihm gekauft...



 
verrätst du immer deinen besten karten????geh ich richtig in der annahme das du der chris bist der fast alle crank brother Pedale zermürpt hat???...dann kannst du die speichen die dir gebrochen sind mittlerweile ja auf ein ganzes felgen zusammen ziehen..und einfach sagen neu eingespeicht!


----------



## chris84 (14. Februar 2007)

mist, entdeckt  
richtig erkannt  

aber so viele speichen sinds bis jetzt noch nicht... vorne warens glaub ich bis dato zwei und hinten drei oder vier 

und em Sträßer seine Laufräder sind so gut, dass sie selbst mit 1-2 Speichen weniger noch sauber stehn. Und wenn doch mal nach nem Speichenriss en schlag drin ist, spätestens wenn die speiche montiert ist is der schlag wieder weg


----------



## Da Anhänger (14. Februar 2007)

also wenn dir die ca. 25kom von saarbrücken bis Lebach nicht zuweit sind...dann würd ich an deiner stelle zum Strässer zentrieren fahren...im Umkries wirs du wohl keinen finden der es dir die Felgen günstiger Zentriert..Kleinen Tipp...die Leut die sich beim strässer einmal einen satz zusammen gestellt haben und den mal von ihm eingespeicht bekommen haben fahren keine fertigen sätze mehr...nie Probleme mit den speichen sind nie zu locker..und drehen sich auch nicht direkt bei nem kleinen Schlag wieder auf!Schau dort einfach mal vorbei..


----------



## Couche.Parterre (4. März 2007)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich gut und zu angemessenem Preis meine Reifen in Saarbrücken zentrieren lassen kann!?
> 
> Dank im Voraus, Gruß Daniel



salut
habe meine laufräder letztens bei radsport schwöbel in kleinblittersdorf, hauptstraße, nachzentrieren lassen.
das stück für 10.-euro; der junge ist in ordnung und arbeitet gut.
 gruß c.p.


----------



## Ant! (27. März 2007)

Ich finde das Radhaus am Rathaus eigentlich recht gut.

Viele Grüße


----------

